# UA Star Exam



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Does Anyone know where I can get a UA Star exam to study?

Thanks


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Google it


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Star Exam*

From your previous post your obiviously a United Association member. So why not begin with your union hall?

Ryan


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

I did google it but only found the pipefitter exam. I dont think my hall would give me a copy since I think they use it as my final exam to become journeyman. I'm a third year but want to get a head start on studying.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Look in the back pages of the UA Journal, they have all the text books for sale.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks 422..I see all the text books for sale but I was hoping to find an actual exam or practice test.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like your looking for cliff notes versus putting in the time to study from the books and manuals. You will only be cheating yourself on your education. I'm not judging you, but I would like to remind you that this is something you should not shortcut on.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

NyNick said:


> I did google it but only found the pipefitter exam. I dont think my hall would give me a copy since I think they use it as my final exam to become journeyman. I'm a third year but want to get a head start on studying.


U are in ur 3rd year and want a head start on studying???? Should be study before the 1st year..


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips...No i'm not looking for Cliff's Notes . Also, I do study and read everything i can get my hands on; your assuming I have not been studying since before first year. I am searching for Star exams from previous years that will help me test my knowledge and help me see what I have to study more. To study and not want to test yourself with practice exams shows a lack of preparedness.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

Why don't you ask your apprentice teacher. I would think your hall could give a mock test to help you study what you don't know,


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting ....just reminded me....... I have to re-new my cert...


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

No point in ripping on the guy he's just looking for an answer so he can get ahead


----------



## Aldovar (Jan 22, 2015)

hey guys i am looking for a reference to take this test, i never was part of the Union,, so I wonder if any of you can tell me what book and where can i get it, i have licenses in different states but i think the union cover more areas.
Thanks


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Alice in wonderland and its on sale now in the intro section.


----------

